# hair loss *Now with PICS!*



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

OK now I am getting a bit concerned. I have heard about puppies getting that hen pecked look was normal..

Tyke is 13 weeks now and has developed a bald spot on the back of his head. It looks like he has a little dry skin here but not too bad. 

From what I read about color dilution alopecia it starts in the middle of the back and spreads..not the back of the head. Should I get him checked out? I'm thinking they won't be able to tell me anything more than to wait and see...After all there is nothing that can stop the hairloss.

I'm just upset because I researched this before deciding on getting a blue or chocolate (blues being more prone to it). It tends to happen when someone breeds 2 blues together and only Tyke's father is blue as his mother is a fawn brindle.

I mean I DO have a normally hairless dog so I can deal if he has it and I won't love him any less. I will just be very upset with his breeder if he does.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm not familiar with this. It only happens with blues and chocolates? :?:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Minka and Lex had something similar. It is called demedectic mange and it is passed from mom to pup. It is just when they get too many of the little mites that clean out your hair follicles. Since there are so many of them they start pulling out the hair instead of just cleaning it so they start to get bald patches. Usually it will go away on its own but if it is bad enough you can get either Goodwinol Ointment or a special dip that will help get rid of the mites. This may not be what Tyke has but it is good to be informed :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch has been the same lately he's been losing hair which originally started on his back but I think it's puppy coat loss as corser hair is growing through underneath. I was worried tho Stitch was born blue and his mum is chocolate.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

No, BlueMoonz is not talking about mange she is talking about color dilution alopecia, which is a genetic disorder than causes baldness, not related to any parasites or diseases contracted, but rather something that a good percentage of blue pups are born with. 

BlueMoonz, have you look to see if there are any reasons that he may be doing this to his own hair through scratching or biting? Does he have any parasites? Dry skin?


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Color dilution alopecia and Demodex are completly different.
CDA or alopecia X is congenital and can come from the fawn color too.
There is no cure for alopecia X. Usually there is no discomfort at all, just bald spots or patches or if the dog is totally blue, complete baldness.
I read an article that said if you look at the hair shaft under a microscope you can see the deformity in the cells. I'll have to look and see if I can find the web sites. Or you can do a google search for Alopecia X, Color Mutant Alopecia or Color Dilutant Alopecia. It occurs in other breeds too and the information would be the same no matter which breed you read about. 
Some people have had luck giving their dog Melatonin, it's a herbal sleep aid for people. You'd have to check with your vet about the dosage. However, if you use it once and have succuss with it, if the hair falls out again, usually it doesn't work again.

Demedex is congential, but it's a problem with the immune system, more specifically the T-cells that fight off the demodex mite.

Keep an eye on the spot, it could be localized demodex and will hopefully go away on its own. If it seems to be getting bigger, take him to the vet.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I would go ahead and see the vet just in case there is a reason behind the hairloss that can be cured meds.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your advice. The skin does look a little dry or flaky in the hairless spot.

It certainly could be alot of things. I guess puppies can get some pretty significant coat thinning/bald spots when they are growing in their adult coat.

I hadn't thought about it being those mites. Do they itch? He hasn't been scratching at all. I am going to put some ointment on him.

Here are two pictures just to give eveyone an idea of his little bald spot:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It doesn't look bald to me, just thin.
I would wait and watch it.
Has he been getting under your couch or bed or something else?


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I have read somewhere that Chis lose some hair at a certain time while they are growing. Maybe when they are teething or something like that. Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

With Hershey's spots that I posted about a while back, I never did really know if it was normal puppy shedding or a skin condition, cause he does have somewhat itchy skin. But he has improved a lot. I did give him one oatmeal bath, so that may of helped, but he is not scratching NEARLY like he was and the spotting has improved greatly. I have bought a medicated shampoo for him for itchy, flaky skin, so I'll probably use that with his next bath. I'd watch the thinning and if it seems drastic to you or you see red patches or anything, take him to the vet. Good luck! :wave:


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

I am SO happy someone posted about this because I was about to.

See, when I got my Piku, about a week after I noticed a bald hole on his back. I thought *bah he's growing, it'll go*. Then on his 3rd month I had to go to vet for de-worm and asked him about hair. He said not to worry.

More and more, he becomes naked. Instead of having more hair he seems to grow and have less hair. Some spots are literally down to the skin.
Piku was born on june 24th 2005. When I went to pick him up, the breeder told me about 5 times how "ugly and funny looking the mothers become when they give birth" laughing and showing me the bitch. I thought *it must be true since it's the same for human having babies, we lose tons of hair* so I wasn't too concerned. But the fact that she kept repeating it rang a bell and I was thinking maybe she insisted because she wanted me to not worry or notice.

His mother was beige and the father black/tan. Piku is just one of at least 5 blue babies I have seen from her. He is metal blue / pale tan.

I had completely nooo idea it was common for blues to have hair loss.
As someone else said, I'd never love him less... But thing is I paid 1000$ (and she 1st wanted 1200$) because of that color. I'd be pretty pissed if she did not inform me and PLUS charged more.

But why on Earth did the vet *NOT* tell me it could be a disease??? I am surrounded by idiots! *cries*

I am pretty worried now.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I wouldn't worry just yet, but if it does continue to bald, I would ask your vet to look at it. He/she may possibly do a skin scrap to rule out ringworm.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

OMG Elka how did you get the eyes to blink on your chi?


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> OMG Elka how did you get the eyes to blink on your chi?


frames, animations... check out siggys forum!! :wink:


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Bringing this thread back ... Did the hair grow back? Reggie has the vets tomorrow but his looks like this....


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

No. Tyke has CDA, a congenital anormaly. Dog profile for Tyke, a male Chihuahua


----------

